# carl weathers aka apollo creed..



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

what forms of steroids, growth etc would you say he was using to assistant him?..

Other than hardwork, diet and fact he was ex american footballer..


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Some random posts today ref celebritys and what gear they are using.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you show me somewhere that it says he used anything..? He had/has a build that is acheivable naturally...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

What is this some kind of guessing game?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

racky said:


> other than hardwork, diet and fact he was ex american footballer..


Think he did a bit of boxing as well?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

He also ate a load of Ivan Drago fist.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

He ran 300mg test wk for 10 weeks with a 30mg dbol kick start for 4 weeks followed by hacks power PCT

Kept all gains, as far as Im aware had diet and training spot on


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

It'll just have been the ususal, no great secret.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> It'll just have been the ususal, no great secret.


Apparently it is a secret?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Gsedge1 said:


> Apparently it is a secret?


Only in the way that no one knows for sure what any of the celebs use (exact cycles etc), but you can say for sure that they're only using the same gear that anyone else is using.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nap 50's !!

Where Peahead hiding the lying git !!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Only in the way that no one knows for sure what any of the celebs use (exact cycles etc), but you can say for sure that they're only using the same gear that anyone else is using.


Which is?

Come on Rich, you're killing me here, we can all look like Apollo Creed :tongue:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Chewing tobacco.

That stuff'll make you a goddamn sexual tyranosaur, just like me!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Chewing tobacco.
> 
> That stuff'll make you a goddamn sexual tyranosaur, just like me!


Was that not Jesse Ventura ?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Was that not Jesse Ventura ?


Yeah, and his chest fell out!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Was that not Jesse Ventura ?


Shhhhhh!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jesse was BRILLIANT when he was a commentator on the wrestling.


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Carl weathers? He wernt even that big was he ? :-s

Rather look like rocky when he thought drago! Clearly the best film out all of them aswell, love the 80'sness of it!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

suliktribal said:


> Chewing tobacco.
> 
> That stuff'll make you a goddamn sexual tyranosaur, just like me!


That's a real nasty habit ya got there. :laugh:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Gsedge1 said:


> Which is?
> 
> Come on Rich, you're killing me here, we can all look like Apollo Creed :tongue:


When I get to his size and condition I'll post up here what I used. :whistling:


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Can you show me somewhere that it says he used anything..? He had/has a build that is acheivable naturally...


I was hopeing i wouldnt b pointed in any direction of him known to having used over the years.. Was hopeing it was achievable natural.. Personaly would have thought youd need to be assisted for his shape n size..

Not a joke post if im honest.. Having dabbled b4 without full understanding and being serious about what im doing i was actualy hopeing it would be possible to get sumwhere close standard just using the following..

Protein

Bcaa

L Glutamine

Kre alkalyin

Multi vit

Iron

Cod liver

Omega 3 6 9

Owt else i should include in sup department?..

Currently training to tiny toms article on here that wo published in beef..


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Shoty said:


> Carl weathers? He wernt even that big was he ? :-s
> 
> Rather look like rocky when he thought drago! Clearly the best film out all of them aswell, love the 80'sness of it!


Nah, he was in shocking shape :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> Nah, he was in shocking shape :whistling:


I am gonna get FLAMED here but l have been told growth makes the abs stretch like his have..

fire at will people :2guns:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I am gonna get FLAMED here but l have been told growth makes the abs stretch like his have..
> 
> fire at will people :2guns:


Does GH make your c0ck stretch too?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

He was in better shape in Predator IMO.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I am gonna get FLAMED here *but l have been told* growth makes the abs stretch like his have..
> 
> fire at will people :2guns:


who *told* you??


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> He was in better shape in Predator IMO.


He only had 1 arm?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> He was in better shape in Predator IMO.


CIA had him pushing pencils then :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> Does GH make your c0ck stretch too?


No idea mate, its not something l have ever asked.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> No idea mate, its not something l have ever asked.


Liar :tongue:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Gsedge1 said:


> He only had 1 arm?





LittleChris said:


> CIA had him pushing pencils then :thumb:


LOL :lol: :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> CIA had him pushing pencils then :thumb:


Yeah. And was also something to do with the Tie Business.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> who *told* you??


An ex mate of mine who competed in the universe in Germany maybe last yr or yr before.

He was chatting to some bloke who also competed and he said its something to look out for and a tell tail sign.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> An ex mate of mine who competed in the universe in Germany maybe last yr or yr before.
> 
> He was chatting to some bloke who also competed and he said its something to look out for and a tell tail sign.


Thought you'd notice the huge jaw and giant hands 1st :whistling:


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

he was on those tribulus tabs and that cre-18 powder init


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> An ex mate of mine who competed in the universe in Germany maybe last yr or yr before.
> 
> He was chatting to some bloke who also competed and he said its something to look out for and a tell tail sign.


LOL

Must be true then:whistling:


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Was carl weathers in star wars aswell?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Shoty said:


> Was carl weathers in star wars aswell?


If that's a joke, I don't get it?


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

arnold84 said:


> he was on those tribulus tabs and that cre-18 powder init


Will they turn me 1s n 2s in to mac 10s.. Machine guns mate pewm pewm pewm off loadin everywhere..


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Shoty said:


> Was carl weathers in star wars aswell?


No, that was Billy Dee Williams...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> He ran 300mg test wk for 10 weeks with a 30mg dbol kick start for 4 weeks followed by hacks power PCT
> 
> Kept all gains, as far as Im aware had diet and training spot on


 :lol:

Oh man, that was funny............

He took creatine. :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

im pretty sure he was on ....NAPS!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

Fish eggs and raw chicken carcass! washed down with winny! No doubt about it!


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

wikid matey can get a bag full o naps ont estate for round about same price as a quarter o midget gems.. So naps wil turn me in 2 creed then?.. In how many days feel free to even work out hours do u rekon?..

Would u consider mixin the naps wi d bol so they mek naps that bit easier on me liver n there for double up so i get few more weeks worth?.. Shud combat possibiity of me dyin that way is wot im thinkin..


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

racky said:


> wikid matey can get a bag full o naps ont estate for round about same price as a quarter o midget gems.. So naps wil turn me in 2 creed then?.. In how many days feel free to even work out hours do u rekon?..
> 
> Would u consider mixin the naps wi d bol so they mek naps that bit easier on me liver n there for double up so i get few more weeks worth?.. Shud combat possibiity of me dyin that way is wot im thinkin..


Yeah sounds spot on mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> LOL
> 
> Must be true then:whistling:


So are you saying its not true ?

Rather than mock why not explain how its not the case and why these two people who have gotten far enought to compete in the universe are in your opinion wrong ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

id imagine due to his age and the period of time he made the films like Rocky and Predator he'd be running winny and definately primo. Probably buying it off Arnie on set pmsl!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

racky said:


> what forms of steroids, growth etc would you say he was using to assistant him?..
> 
> Other than hardwork, diet and fact he was ex american footballer..


the eyes of tigers


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Clubber, did rocky or Apollo ever approach you for roids ???


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> id imagine due to his age and the period of time he made the films like Rocky and Predator he'd be running winny and definately primo. Probably buying it off Arnie on set pmsl!


what would the pair make for a course ran alongside hgh?..

wanting to continue unassisted but would be great if i could gain some course info in process especialy with you having a good go at what you thought he had likely used iyo.. purpose being incase i decided i want to have ago using at some point which i do intend to do.

my plan would be..

hgh on weight training days.. 8iu mon/8iu wed/8iu fri..

would the injection be better over the orals for both primo n winny?..

what dose for each would i want to be looking at?..

with them being mild would i need to bother with anti eostrogens?..

pct after or not?..

any info from anybody would be great who is clued up..

thanks..


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

how does this sound to anybody?..

course..

weeks 1-6 winstrol oral 50mg ed

weeks 1-10 primo 400 mg a week or 50mg ed if i can only grab oral

pct..

day 1 nolva 60 mg

day 2 - 14 nolva 40mg ed

day 15 - 42 nolva 20mg ed

supps..

protein

bcaa

l glutamine

kre alkalyn

milk thistle

either 1 of the following..

riptropin hgh 8iu mon/wed/fri

or

nightly ghb dosage

sound decent or load of bollocks? :lol: ..

feel free to take the back end off me.. replies will be better than none:thumb: ..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

CJones said:


> Clubber, did rocky or Apollo ever approach you for roids ???


lol, more like did i ever approach them :thumb:


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, more like did i ever approach them :thumb:


cheers for the advice matey :lol: ..

even more thankful for you getting flattend in number 3 now  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

id say 12ius of fvcking hardwork a day got him that physique


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TBH yes he more than likey took AAS, but.... he was in truely excellent condition anyways due to all the cardio and actual boxing he did while training for his role in the movie. So any AAS on top of this would go a long way, even small doses.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

has he got a big head? or a small body? i cant work it out


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

racky said:


> how does this sound to anybody?..
> 
> course..
> 
> ...


anybody opinions on the above please???..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> So are you saying its not true ?
> 
> Rather than mock why not explain how its not the case and why these two people who have gotten far enought to compete in the universe are in your opinion wrong ?


Yes Im saying its totally not true

Just bevause someone competes somewhere does not mean there info is gospal

I will link you to some info later when I can be bothered for your toilet reading:thumb:

Alternatively virtually every competitor on stage theoretically should have distended tummys:lol: :lol:


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Its in his Autobiography what he took.
> 
> They used to eat babies and small children back in the 70's and 80's..
> 
> ****ing stupid threads knocking about.


u rekon he eva dietd on adrians mooty?..

apparently 10g o carbs in a clit mate.. bangin is that mooshy pea!..


----------

